# Ford focus ESP light stays on DTC code #01 A895



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Today when turning the car on the ESP light stays on. The car is handling and braking normal.

Checked the DTC code and there is one: DTC #01 A895

Does anyone know what this means?

I have a 1.8TDCI 2008 titanium facelift model.

Thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

probably totally different but on an Audi that usually means a brake switch problem. are your brake lights OK?


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

Deano said:


> probably totally different but on an Audi that usually means a brake switch problem. are your brake lights OK?


Hmmm not sure i will check.

Thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

my esp light was staying on, on my A4 and the brake lights would either stick on or not work. :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

this might be of help but it says you need a 5 digit number.
http://www.eobd2.eu/DTCL.asp


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

someone on another forum found this:

http://www.fordownersclub.com/forum...-code-01-a895/page__view__findpost__p__156688

what do you think?


----------

